# Hitachi NR90AD rafter hook??



## Atikokan (Mar 5, 2008)

Does anyone know if it exists?? I've used the NR90AD framing nailer for awhile now and love it. The only issue I have is when working on a step ladder and I need two hands to do something and therefore have to put the gun down. It'd be nice if there was a rafter hook attachment like the Paslode framer has. 

Does anyone own a Hitachi and have a rafter hook and where can I get one?? Or whats your trick for not knocking the gun off the top of the ladder??


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

yep i have those guns and they all have collapsable rafter hooks,http://www.toolbarn.com/paslode-501347.html


----------



## Atikokan (Mar 5, 2008)

the Paslode hook won't work on the Hitachi though would it??? I need something for the Hitachi. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

This one says it fits your nailer.
http://www.toolbarn.com/nobrand-60605x.html

*Fits*: Hitachi:NR90AE,Hitachi:NR90AD, and Stanley Bostitch:N88RH-2


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

I have them on my guns right now man they work fine


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Is $150 for a new Hitachi NR90AD a good price (no sales tax, no shipping). I don't really need another framing nailer right now, but this price looks pretty good (not eBay).


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

That hook works on the 90ad

had one on mine for the last 4 years


----------



## levonskinator (Feb 11, 2011)

I can't post the link, not enough posts, but Senco makes this hook that attaches to the air fitting, so it should be universal. Just gotta get the right size for the air fitting, I ordered the 1/4 inch one for my Hitachi finish gun. Look on amazon for it.


----------



## Andrew M. (May 25, 2008)

Amazon has several, the senco is $8, just a 90* bend in a piece of Al. w. a hole to go over the air inlet. If you want that type just make one . For a framer,the one posted is better, I have that one w. Mods. on my NR90AC3. Even better, I Prefer the Skill WD saw hook I put on my PC construction stapler. HD has them as replacement parts for Skil 77.


----------

